

Can an Algorithm Write a Better News Story Than a Human Reporter? - gus_massa
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/04/can-an-algorithm-write-a-better-news-story-than-a-human-reporter/

======
arikrak
Its quite impressive, but will they actually be able to write "real" articles,
or just convert stock or sports data into paragraphs? Since its possible that
data is easier to look at in table form.

<http://zappable.com/2012/04/algorithms-writing-articles/>

------
drallison
There was a Stanford EE380 talk ([http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/winter-
schedule-20112012...](http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/winter-
schedule-20112012.html)) by Kriss Hammond of Narrative Science which is worth
watching.

------
devs1010
I'm curious if anyone knows of any open source projects that are similar to
what they are doing? This is one area I have a lot of interest in but I
haven't had all that much exposure to yet..

------
alapshah
Previous discussion (same company, different article)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2984021>

------
rsynnott
Well, computers can already create accurate and convincing Daily Mail
headlines: <http://www.qwghlm.co.uk/toys/dailymail/>

------
almost
When the headline is a question the answer is no. Works every time :)

~~~
cobrausn
New Headline:

Is the answer always no when a headline is a question?

------
vladiim
Algorithms are certainly good at finding patterns in large data-sets, couple
this with some talented writing at a high level and you may have a news
service of the future.

------
WalterSear
Lately, I've read many tech and science news articles that could have been
written better by a brick.

------
nod
The short answer is: No - but they're a heck of a lot cheaper.

------
oogali
Go GameChanger!

